# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Giao Diện|Thiết kế... >  Hỏi về forum vbb 3.7.2

## dungthinh225

*hiện mình đã làm xong 1 diễn đàn và hoạt động bình thường nhưng kô hiểu tại sao vào = trình duyệt ie lại kô dc mà firefox và chrome thì kô sao.

với lại có lúc vào diễn đàn lại bị 1 số banner quảng cáo ở đâu ra chèn vào khung chatbox làm vỡ diễn đàn, mấy cái quảng cáo này mình kô hề đưa vào mà nó tự hiện lên luôn.

**[replacer_img]

**
địa chỉ forum của mình: i2.netfast.org
mong mọi ng` giúp đỡ.
thank!
*​

----------


## jindo11111

bạn dùng ie mấy vậy bạn?
bạn update về thử xem nào.

----------


## myphamchatluong

cái khung quảng cáo đó là nó nằm trong skin mà bạn đang dùng.bạn vào edit lại là được mà.

----------


## thanhmaximum

cái này bạn thử vào acp=>advertising chọn banner hiện tại rồi có các header đó bạn bấm vô xem có link quảng cáo và các thông tin quảng cáo, rồi xóa đi là đc

----------


## diamondlotusvn.com

*bạn chỉ rõ hơn cho mình dc kô, mình tìm kô thấy.*

----------


## dakasakoru

bạn vào admincp--->styles & templates ---> styles manager ---> chọn skin bạn đang dùng ---> edit
sau đó bạn thấy code quảng cáo đó chỗ header hoặc footer thì xóa đi là ok .

----------


## sonhp

bạn vào trong header với footer có cả đống code
cái này bạn liện hệ với mình nhé
khidanongroile_1989

----------


## goldenfalcon

hiện tại đã có đến vbb4.1 rồi bạn ơi, bạn dùng bản càng cao nó càng hoàn thiện về bảo mật và các lỗi, với lại các mod của nó cũng dễ tìn lại có nhiều ứng dụng nữa. nhìn cái sb của bạn biết là sb này thuộc đời rất cổ rồi, hiện có nhiều sb có cho ta nhiều ứng dụng hay hơn mà bạn, bạn có thể seach sb mới hơn về cài lên chắc sẽ ok.
chúc bạn thành công.

----------


## Xitrum76

*vậy giờ mình đổi sang bản 4. nó có nhận database của bản 3.7.2 kô?

nếu dc bạn chỉ mình luôn nhé.

thank!
*

----------


## xuanquy.dkt

> *vậy giờ mình đổi sang bản 4. nó có nhận database của bản 3.7.2 kô?
> 
> nếu dc bạn chỉ mình luôn nhé.
> 
> thank!
> *


không nhận thì chẳng ai cập nhật làm gì
search trên mạng vô số cách cho bạn giữ lại data khi nâng cấp 
chịu khó tìm tý đi trong lúc tìm kiếm ta cũng học được khối cái hay ít nhất là cũng là kỹ năng tìm và tìm [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------

